# Columbus area obsevation



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Had to go to Cols Wed morn..about 5-7 mile north of 270 on 33 there were about 4 BIG flocks of snow geese circiling and dumping into what I think was winter wheat .Just love watching them


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I pass through there just about everyday on my way home from work. I haven't seen any snows. A buddy of mine filmed several thousand flying over Big Island on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> I pass through there just about everyday on my way home from work. I haven't seen any snows. A buddy of mine filmed several thousand flying over Big Island on Wednesday afternoon.


Up in NW ohio, now we have the Specks and snows..seen alot of new birds from south coming back..when were done with em, we will sens them back south!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep, I've watched the ducks and geese go back and forth several times this season following the freeze/snow line.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in SW and had a chance to hunt yesterday morning and saw more divers than I had seen all season, A few bills, ringnecks and many R-heads.
Ton of new geese and a few new big ducks also.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------

